# make perl5.8



## swmok (Dec 14, 2009)

I newly install the FreeBSD8.0 and
compile the lang "perl5.8".
I found that there are errors.
Then I newly reinstall the FreeBSD7.2 again
and also find the errors.
Thus, the per5.8 cannot be compiled in both 7.2 and 8.0.

Does anyone get this problem??


During compiling, the errors messages are:


```
Writing Makefile for DynaLoader
Makefile out-of-date with respect to Makefile.PL
Cleaning current config before rebuilding Makefile...
make -f Makefile.old clean > /dev/null 2>&1
../../miniperl "-I../../lib" "-I../../lib" Makefile.PL "INSTALLDIRS=perl" "INSTALLMAN3DIR=none" "PERL_CORE=1" "LIBPERL_A=libperl.so"
Writing Makefile for DynaLoader
==> Your Makefile has been rebuilt. <==
==> Please rerun the make command.  <==
false
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8/work/perl-5.8.9/ext/DynaLoader.
make config failed, continuing anyway...
Makefile out-of-date with respect to Makefile.PL
Cleaning current config before rebuilding Makefile...
make -f Makefile.old clean > /dev/null 2>&1
../../miniperl "-I../../lib" "-I../../lib" Makefile.PL "INSTALLDIRS=perl" "INSTALLMAN3DIR=none" "PERL_CORE=1" "LIBPERL_A=libperl.so"
Writing Makefile for DynaLoader
==> Your Makefile has been rebuilt. <==
==> Please rerun the make command.  <==
false
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8/work/perl-5.8.9/ext/DynaLoader.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8/work/perl-5.8.9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## ProFTP (Dec 14, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8 && make clean && make install clean
```

?


```
portupgrade -rf perl5.8
```


```
portupgrade -Nrf lang/perl5.8
```


```
portupgrade -NrRf lang/perl5.8
```


----------



## zeiz (Dec 14, 2009)

What is the reason you are compiling perl-5.8.9?


----------



## swmok (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually, I am going to compile "ntp" and "rtorrent" in my system.
They call the perl.  In this newly installed system, it fetch the perl and compile it.

Then, the errors come.


----------



## swmok (Dec 14, 2009)

Also, I use the csup to update the port tree.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 14, 2009)

Perl is one of such a "monsters" that are required by almost anything.
What if you try to install it as a package? It's already pre-configured and its version is the same as in ports.
Also do you intend to install X (for GUI)? If yes just install xorg as a package and perl will be installed as well.
For myself I prefer packages if their version is the same as source. Compiling is quite long process plus config questions sometimes (and wrong answers) so I prefer to take advantage of packages, thanks devs who already built them for me 
So after basic installation I install portupgrade first, then xorg (I use GUI). After that I run `# pkg_version -vIL=` to find outdated packages and then run `portupgrade` on those packages.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2009)

swmok said:
			
		

> I newly install the FreeBSD8.0 and
> compile the lang "perl5.8".
> I found that there are errors.
> Then I newly reinstall the FreeBSD7.2 again
> ...


How are you building perl?


----------



## zeiz (Dec 14, 2009)

swmok said:
			
		

> Actually, I am going to compile "ntp" and "rtorrent" in my system.
> They call the perl. In this newly installed system, it fetch the perl and compile it.


As I understood he is not compiling perl itself he is compiling ntp/rtorrent  but they depend on perl.
Perl5.8 version in ports and packages is the same: 5.8.9_3 why don't use package if default config is enough?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2009)

The port builds fine.


----------



## swmok (Dec 14, 2009)

The system is newly install.
Then "updating the port tree" by csup.
To install the application "ntp", I go into the directory in the port tree and type "make".
Then the errors output.

Anyone try the "ntp" and "rtorrent"??
Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

The Perl ports always build fine. Try installing Perl 5.10 (lang/perl5.10) and then build the other ports (they will accept 5.10 without problems).


----------



## zeiz (Dec 14, 2009)

As you wrote you have new installation of 8.0-RELEASE.
What is the output of `ls /var/db/pkg` ?

EDIT: I disagree with DutchDaemon about version 5.10. I tried it and I wouldn't recommend it at least for a start. 
With perl5.10 everything then must be compiled from source since all the packages are built with perl5.8.

About ntp (ntpd):
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-ntp.html
http://www.us-webmasters.com/FreeBSD/Install/NTP/


----------



## swmok (Dec 16, 2009)

output of `ll /var/db/pkg` is:


```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Dec  9 17:01 screen-4.0.3_6
```

The system is newly install.
Hope this is useful.


----------



## crsd (Dec 16, 2009)

Check your date/time settings.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> I disagree with DutchDaemon about version 5.10. I tried it and I wouldn't recommend it at least for a start.
> With perl5.10 everything then must be compiled from source since all the packages are built with perl5.8.



Which packages? The OP is compiling everything from ports, as far as I can see. By the way: compiling Perl from ports does not involve answering any questions. That is only the case when compiling Perl from source tarballs from Perl itself. The port simply skips the entire Q&A process and installs Perl very quickly.


----------



## swmok (Dec 18, 2009)

everything is OK now.
Many thanks to all your reply and support.
The problem is that:
The year is set to be 2000, instead of 2009.
Special thanks for "crsd".


----------



## crsd (Dec 18, 2009)

You should install perl 5.005 with a date like that (just kidding)


----------



## zeiz (Dec 18, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Which packages?


Maybe indeed swmok wants to build everything from source and that's fine, just time issue. 
On the other hand I just finished installing xorg and kde4 from packages on 9-current. Xorg showed none outdated packages but kde4 as many as 3 of them (all 3rd priority - 5 min to portupgrade). It could take a couple of days to build.
Special thanks to package people who do the job for us


----------

